
Firefox push[ing] irrelevant notifications - duncan_bayne
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1655178
======
Fej
I love Firefox, and believe it's vitally important for an open web, but
Mozilla has been shooting themselves in the foot. People don't pay attention
to all the positive new features and news, they pay attention to negative
coverage like this.

And of course spam from any app is unacceptable without signing up prior,
especially including a browser of all things, but that's pretty much a given.

~~~
detaro
Mozilla has a surprising pattern of not missing an opportunity to look stupid,
for minimal gains.

------
woko
It is troubling that there was nobody in the meeting room to raise concerns
about pushing notifications to ~250 millions[1] of users.

[1] Monthly Active users at [https://data.firefox.com/dashboard/user-
activity](https://data.firefox.com/dashboard/user-activity)

------
b_ocu
I wonder if we needed a "chromium" version of firefox that's been stripped of
all of the bloatware

~~~
breakfastquark
What do you consider bloatware in that regard?

~~~
asddubs
i volunteer the stupid "pocket" thing

------
smileypete
I just wish there was a global switch for disabling new features (where
possible) by default.

These would then be re-enabled by individual switches, so accepting new
updates would just apply security fixes to existing features, and not create
usability and security issues from unwanted new features.

Not everyone wants to be the beta tester for endless new features, especially
if they prefer stability and are happy with the existing functionality.

------
ncmncm
I use Firefox for reasons, but sometime Mozilla makes it hard.

They just pushed a new mobile version that wiped out all my tabs, and crashes
on one of the stories in the front page here:

[https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/wayl...](https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/wayland)

Curious if others are seeing it.

------
eska
This is the last straw for me personally. At this point what Mozilla claims to
do and what they actually do does not seem to match. They rally against Google
etc, but then install and reinstall Pocket etc on updates, claim to support
free speech, yet it's clear that they only want free speech for a particular
group of political throught.. I'm switching.

~~~
duncan_bayne
I gave some thought to switching back when Eich "resigned".

In the end I decided that continuing to support Mozilla by using and
advocating for Firefox was the lesser of two evils - the alternative being to
surrender to a Web mono-culture.

The deciding factor for me was: what would harm free speech _more_?

1) a browser duopoly involving an org willing to chuck their CEO under a bus
for legitimate but oppressive political donations, or

2) a browser monopoly owned by an advertising company?

In the end I decided (1) was the best bet. But I swear, Mozilla keeps me on my
toes reconsidering it :)

------
gZdJNc5C
I found it relevant. Using Firefox is an act of activism for a better
internet.

~~~
gZdJNc5C
Please, help me to understand, why this message got so badly downvoted?

~~~
duncan_bayne
Submitter here (and author of one of the bug reports that got merged into this
one).

My guess is the downvotes are an expression of the idea that, just because you
personally find something relevant, doesn't make it okay for Mozilla to spam
~250 million people with what is essentially political advertising.

------
Proven
Well, most people knew it's garbage, just like Chrome.

If you don't mind a monetized browser you might as well use one from a smaller
shop, such as Vivaldi or other.

A FF fork w/o Moz junk: [https://librewolf-
community.gitlab.io/](https://librewolf-community.gitlab.io/)

